# GAMEKEEPER JOHN'S SHOOTING STYLE (video)



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

a forum member asked me this morning if i could do a video on how i shoot, to be honest i dont aim as i just do instinktive shooting and only look at the target, but i did my best to explain it in this video









what i did was cut a can in half and had the camera set up so you could all see how i hold the frame and how i release, i managed to cut the can in half in under 5 minutes, if i didn't keep chatting to the camera and shot faster i could have done it a lot quicker, also my hit rate was very good, i only missed the can a couple of times in the whole video -- gamekeeper john


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Not only a skilled craftsman but a **** of a shooter too!. Man, you don't waste any time Bud! I would love to be able to shoot like that. I hold on awhile. I've always done it that way. Nice work John! Flatband


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

nice job john.. thanks for sharing, I am going to have to give this a whirl to see if it was meant for me....

PS. the finger in the cam pointing to the target is *my thing *, you need another way of identifying the target to your viewers...







.... (I don't know I just thought that was funny to say)

LGD


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

Flatband said:


> Not only a skilled craftsman but a **** of a shooter too!. Man, you don't waste any time Bud! I would love to be able to shoot like that. I hold on awhile. I've always done it that way. Nice work John! Flatband


thanks flatband





















i'v tried aiming and looking down the bands but it just does't work for me for some reason, thanks john


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

lightgeoduck said:


> nice job john.. thanks for sharing, I am going to have to give this a whirl to see if it was meant for me....
> 
> PS. the finger in the cam pointing to the target is *my thing *, you need another way of identifying the target to your viewers...
> 
> ...


hahaha lol, i seen you do it in the vid u put up yesterday, thanks john


----------



## Toddy (Oct 2, 2011)

Many thanks John what a great video. One thing, looking at it a couple of times I cant tell if you have an 'anchor' point. Your hand seems to come back to exactly the same place, but is that just 'muscle memory' or a touchdown piont?


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

Toddy said:


> Many thanks John what a great video. One thing, looking at it a couple of times I cant tell if you have an 'anchor' point. Your hand seems to come back to exactly the same place, but is that just 'muscle memory' or a touchdown piont?


i normaly draw to just behind my ear, but to be honest i shoot loads of different catapults with different band sets, i just seem to adapt to them after a couple of shots - thanks john


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Wellll .... that's a bit faster than I can do it!!









Thanks for the video, John. Maybe I need to find some wide open spaces and try some more of this instinctive shooting. I was amazed that the can took so long. It was obvious from the sound that you were hitting it solidly with almost every shot. I am sure you are right that some good 12 mm lead would have done the job rather faster.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

Charles said:


> Wellll .... that's a bit faster than I can do it!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks charles, i have done it in as little as 9 shots with the lead before. they tear big chunks out of it lol, the little steel just put tiny 9mm holes in it lol - thanks john


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

mate your so relaxed when shooting,pukka vid


----------



## Toddy (Oct 2, 2011)

I think that's why it works so well. I know I'm guilty of trying too hard. Catapults are a strange thing, years ago I could have given John a run for his money. Having been away from catapults for a couple of years I find myself thinking to much and too hard about the whole thing now.


----------



## BIG-B (Sep 16, 2011)

Great video John. Thanks for sharing







. By the way why the flip at the end?


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

BIG-B said:


> Great video John. Thanks for sharing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Flip can prevent slaps,nice shooting John


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

This is great john, ticks all the Q; boxes i had boggling in my mind.
Really appreciate the video.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

i watched this twice today.. its enjoyable watching how effortless it is for you to hit the target


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

bj000 said:


> i watched this twice today.. its enjoyable watching how effortless it is for you to hit the target


Thats the point bj, if i was putting effort in and trying harder i would probaly have missed lol, its best not to think about it lol


----------



## Toddy (Oct 2, 2011)

Having watched this a few times I figured I'd have a go, just to see if it would work for me. The first 20 or so shots I couldn't hit a barn door with a Banjo!! So I thought about why. All I could come up with was, think about catching a ball, you look at the ball not your hands and yet your brain puts your hands under the ball everytime. So I tried again, this time just thinking about 'catching' the target with my lead hand. Well that did it. Not brilliant, but a group size of less than 6" at 25yds. I'll be working on this for a while I think.
Thanks for the vid John.
The reason for wanting to change my style? Why not? 40 years in and still learning!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Finally a video that shows The Plain Truth about Shooting 

Yes a video that throws that yoke of bondage off where those who will look, listen and accept the simplicity of successful shooting that can be readily and easily obtained rather than struggle with rigid ritualistic steps that only work under very specific conditions. This method you demonstrate works under all circumstances and conditions.

Exactly as it should be, smooth, effortless, relaxed, fluid, one motion, like Rufus, see your target and you hit it, right to the point. If someone wants to see and learn how to shoot, this is the video that has made it plain and no technical steps that often confuse and ultimately add to failure and does not serve to make one a better shooter.

It's like a breath of fresh air.

Thanks for the no nonsense video John, 

and of course to each his own method.

dgui / pfshooter


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

dgui said:


> Finally a video that shows The Plain Truth about Shooting
> 
> Yes a video that throws that yoke of bondage off where those who will look, listen and accept the simplicity of successful shooting that can be readily and easily obtained rather than struggle with rigid ritualistic steps that only work under very specific conditions. This method you demonstrate works under all circumstances and conditions.
> 
> ...


you always say stuff so perfect lol


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

That's the spirit, John! I wish I could shoot like that!


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Good simple and effective shooting. Thumb up!


----------



## watcher by night (Jun 14, 2010)

Nice video, John. I don't know if I have much of an instinct for using the right word in a given situation, but something--intuition, maybe-- tells me that what I just saw was a fine example of instinctive shooting.
I am not an instinctive shooter, but my Dad is... he also shoots in one motion, releasing as soon as he reaches full draw.
He orients the forks up and down, rather than sideways, as you did in this video. 
However, he differs in that he braces the stock with only his thumb against the handle where the forks join, rather than a thumb and finger against both forks.
It seems to me that for him shooting instinctively was like riding a bicycle.... once he learned he's never forgot. 
He doesn't really practice slingshot regularly at all. 
But if he happens along when I'm shooting, he can take a quick shot and I've never seen him miss anything on a first shot at 10 yards.
Thanks for posting!
Always trust your instincts!


----------

